# China Glaze Crackle Glaze



## internetchick (Feb 5, 2011)

Judging from this promo picture I think I like this better than OPI's Shatter polish. They also have more color selection that I know of. I think OPI only has a black shatter.





















*   Lightning Bolt    Crackled Concrete    Black Mesh         Crushed Candy    Broken Hearted         Fault Line*


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is cool.  I was waiting for this.  I didnt feel like paying shipping for 1 bottle but since CG has more than one than maybe getting a couple would be worth it.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 5, 2011)

I like that effect.  Its cool.


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 6, 2011)

For some reason I can't get into the shattered look for nails, though it is a cool effect. Maybe I'd like it better if I saw it in person.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't gotten a crackle polish yet, but I was planning on picking up black shatter.  Probably not something I'd use all the time, but I feel like I gotta  have it.  I'm really interested in the concrete shade above, will definately check that one out.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember when Cover Girl made this 10 years ago, for some reason it didn't catch on!


----------



## katana (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont remeber a CG one... I would have tried it, then.

I like these, I am not sure which i like more, these or OPI Black shatter..... hmm..


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Feb 6, 2011)

I waaaant! I'm so excited for these.


----------



## NeutraKris (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm definitely liking these better than Black Shatter and the others (Barry M, p2, etc.). I like that there are more color options and the cracks seem a bit different than Shatter.


----------



## Diava (Feb 8, 2011)

most of the crackles I've seen so far are pretty similar, I think its all in the application or dependent on the polish you have underneath as it does responds differently to different polishes, I like the fact there are other colour options, but for some reason I still think black crackle is my favorite, mainly cuz its an awesome contrast with absolutely any other colour polish, but the different colour ones dont have the same contrast, e.g. white crackle, I just cant see this working with every colour, all in all I do like the effect. I remember buying a red cover girl one years and years ago and i could never ever get it to work, but this new range of crackles seems to work a load better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Feb 8, 2011)

in fact here's a pic of my latest shatter mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mainly cuz the new turquoise crackle by china glaze shown on this page made me think of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OPI Chip Skip
Base Coat: OPI Nail Envy 1 coat
China Glaze For Audrey 2 coats
Barry M Instant Nail Effects Crackle Polish 1 coat applied thickly quickly and not overlapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I really do love the crackle effect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 8, 2011)

That is actually how the turquoise one will look, they said it's very close to For Audrey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Personally can't wait to get that one


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not a fan of these but they look funny for sure, i like CG is coming with more than just one of them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2011)

I really wanna try these but Im a lil nervous to try them.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone else disenchanted with these? The more swatches I see the less I want them. They do not shatter like the promo images show. The shatter effect is really poor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen really good pictures and then I've seen not so good pictures as well. Everyone says the purple one barely crackles due to the shimmer on it or who knows and also the way you apply it affects the finished result. I am not really a fan of the effect but I still ordered the China Glaze collection to play around with it. I'll be getting it this weekend so I'll post some pics when I try it.


----------



## llehsal (Feb 23, 2011)

Agreed.  I have not seen any pictures yet that makes me want them.



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else disenchanted with these? The more swatches I see the less I want them. They do not shatter like the promo images show. The shatter effect is really poor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks cool! I featured this on the home page.


----------



## AshesCrawford (Feb 23, 2011)

Those look awesome. I want one


----------



## akathegnat (Feb 24, 2011)

Does a good top coat make them not so rough?  I know that was a problem with the Cover girl ones. When they crack they leave ridges.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 24, 2011)

Honestly, I'm iffy on these. So, you paint your nails, then apply the crackle polish? Can you not apply a topcoat to the actual like, colour varnish, and then do the crackle? Since I found Seche Vite, I can be bothered to wait for my nail polish to dry... Sometimes I like the look (nicely done, Diava!) but Temptalia's photos of these... didn't have me running to my nearest Sally's. At the same token, a bottle of ChG crackle_ is _less than the OPI one... so, I can't decide if I should buy one for curiosity's sake... So many decisions.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't like it. I like my nice smooth polish too much. I don't want crunchy fingertips!


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 25, 2011)

You watch though, these will grow on me, just as the fad is headed out the door. Something new will come along that I don't like and everyone else loves. lol


----------



## MsJellie (Mar 2, 2011)

I purchased them to see what it was all about (never used a crackle polish before).  It's "interesting".  I don't think I'd wear it everyday but, maybe if I were going out and wanted something a little funky.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Beauties, I'm surprised no one posted this but it's now on sale over Sally's for $5. If you're a pro card holder the price is $3, no idea what Beauty Card members pay. The downside is that once sold out that it's, they're out. Tronica is also on sale for $5 ($3 pro).


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure about the crackle/shatter effect when OPI first released the black one, but when China Glaze released the 6 colors I bought the whole set (I didn't wanna be left behind on the whole trend). So here's my first try at crackle nail polish, I have to admit I'm liking it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Even I have to admit that your skittles crackle mani is very cool, I like it!


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even I have to admit that your skittles crackle mani is very cool, I like it!



Thanks!


----------



## AshesCrawford (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been checking out videos on YouTube. From what I've seen, Barry M's crackles the best. The lines are more random. China Glaze is more of a linear crackle where Barry M is more of a random crackle.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 10, 2011)

This is another try at crackle using Crushed Candy diagonally.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not sure why but this look isn't my cup of tea. I spend so much time trying to avoid chipping and cracking that this is backwards to me haha.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 20, 2011)

I hate to bump this, but I'm still not sure about these even after buying the OPI one today. (The guy who does my hair, bless 'em, is a little bit forgetful and just found his stock of OPI Texas, Katy Perry &amp; Serena Williams polishes from February, and finally put them out. Lest he get the wrath of the chain...) Anywho, I finally bought a bottle of the Shatter, and I'm not really sure if I'll buy any of the CG ones, or the OPI Pirates one. I'm a little annoyed it dries matte. It's solved with a topcoat, but the matte factor makes it look a little... well, cheap. Hopefully, what looks to be silver in the Pirates collection shows up glossy.


----------



## Tiffanyxnicole (Apr 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen really good pictures and then I've seen not so good pictures as well. Everyone says the purple one barely crackles due to the shimmer on it or who knows and also the way you apply it affects the finished result. I am not really a fan of the effect but I still ordered the China Glaze collection to play around with it. I'll be getting it this weekend so I'll post some pics when I try it.



I have the grey and purple one, and the grey is good but the purple will not crack no matter what i do


----------



## llehsal (Apr 27, 2011)

I have all the China Glaze crackles and to be quite honest, I only love the black.  The grey one cracks well, but I don't like the colour itself.  I tried the purple, pink and blue and they didn't work as well as the black.  I have not tried the white yet.


----------

